# Species III



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Truthfully, I don't even know why I'm posting this. Maybe because I'm a fan of the first two movies? It's sort of a bad omen when a franchise has had some installments theatrically released, then everything after it goes directly to DVD. I'll give it a chance. It looks slick, the problem is that neither Natasha Henstridge, Michael Madsen and Marg Helgenberger aren't returning. Not good. But, I'm a glutton for punishment on some things...!

Anyway, here's the url: http://www.mgm.com/species/

And here go some photos:

"This mirror had better say I'm the fairest of them all, or I'll smash it with a rock!"


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

_Hmmm...I wonder why they always protray little green men anatomically incorrect?_


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

_Look directly into her eyes. Don't look down at her boobs, Don't look down at her boobs, Don't...!_


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Why yes, Jimmy, I DO see that rotten tooth back there! Hold still while I yank it out with my four inch claws!"


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Finally, The Coup De Gras:


----------

